

Ask HN: Review my startup www.smartsenda.com - Lisamariefay

Hi HN,<p>This is my first post here but I know you guys are pros. I would really appreciate your expert feedback on my new site. My husband and I have just launched a card organising site which allows users to shop for and allocate greeting cards. The idea being that it takes the hassle out of sending cards.<p>We've been working on this site for the best part of a year and officially launched one week ago. Problem  is lots of people are visiting but very few are signing up. It's making us wonder if there's something on the homepage putting people off?<p>I look forward to hearing your opinions.<p>Many Thanks<p>Lisa
======
SoHoNoVo
Some general thoughts:

\- I personally like your concept. I'm awful at finding good cards for people.

\- I like how on your "depot" page I can find cards by occasion / style (ie
"Father's day" / "animals"), however I find the menu a bit odd (ie I can
select a "father's day card" for "sister"?)

\- I personally like the idea of planning out future cards / dates ahead of
time. Other people I know might feel that the card was forced, lacking
personal touch, etc.

\- If it was me personally, I'd probably skip it because I like writing
something in the card personally in my handwriting. As another example in some
way I appreciate that when I get a card, my dad took the time to write his
name in his own signature next to to the long message that probably took my
mother a half an hour to think up and put together...

\- I feel a disconnect between the "we find the card saving you trips to the
shops you can do without" and your designers page. The first makes me feel
like all you're doing is running around to the drug store on the corner and
posting it for me in case I forget, the second I like and personally like the
idea of being able to check / see new cards that are unique that I might not
be able to get locally.

\- How would your project look if you rearranged the message from "we'll get
the card for you --> write in it for you --> and post it for you" to "connect
with independent card designers around the world that you can't find at home
--> if you want, we can also write in it and post it for you"? I think I might
buy something if it was like this, then I can find a card that isn't in all
the local stores, but I can still write something personal in it... (keep in
mind that for me personally the message written by someone else just isn't for
me... I may be missing something here, however...)

Just some thoughts from one person's perspective. Hope it helps.

------
jeetsoft
Personally, if I have to put in lot of personal information, I would stay away
from the site..

If the company mostly operates in UK, the domain name should signify that - It
is not very clear that it is mostly UK based / operated company till I went to
"delivery" terms.

------
mouseroot
the front page feel really busy for me, may just want to remove everything
below "you relax" the above the 3 steps are all you really need and make the
login/register buttons a bit more visible maybe put it as the first step as
you have to singnup first

------
Lisamariefay
Thanks for the feedback, it's given me some food for thought.

